# Mounted iso image... bigger!



## Seeker (May 12, 2010)

```
# mkdir /dist
# mdconfig -a -f 8.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso
md0
# mount -t cd9660 /dev/md0 /dist
```
Now /dist is 2.4G in size while .ISO is 1.9G


Then I put burned, *physical media* in DVD RW drive:
On WIN:
-------
ISO         1.9
Mounted 2.42 - 2.45


On FreeBSD
-------
ISO         1.9
Mounted     2.4

I tried to use _cpio_ to extract .ISO image to UFS folder.
I got error:

```
cpio: Ignoring out-of-order file @284a6480 (usr/include/c++/4.2/ext/pb_ds/detail/basic_tree_policy) 5259264 < 5556224: Unknown error: -1
```


----------

